# Zero + Zero = Zero



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2014)

If my math is correct.....


























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2014)

Excellent......more..!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 22, 2014)

Fantastic shots, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2014)

Wayne Little said:


> Excellent......more..!!



Once again Wayne, your wish is my command.

































Cheers,

Jeff



Question for Japanese warbird lovers and gurus. Why the "english" style numbers on Japanese warbirds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh man, do you have pics of them both in flight together????


----------



## Wurger (Jun 22, 2014)

Great shots !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 22, 2014)

Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2014)

Cracking shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2014)

Sweet!! Is that a two tone green on that bird, or is it just the gloss paint?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2014)

Excellent Jeff,

This aircraft AI-I-129 is representative of a Nakajima produced A6M2 Zero and the Primary colour and control surface grey are very accurately portrayed on this Zero in their shiny and Glossy appearance. The original was discovered on Russell island in Feb 1943 and formally flown from the IJN Aircraft carrier Zuikaku for a brief period before being shot down.

The other Zero appears to reprent a model 22 A6M3 zero and should be in a Single green upper surface colour....looks like 2?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2014)

Correct, Wayne. X-133 is kind of a hybrid. It was found on Babo Island in the 80s and partially restored in Russia using parts from several aircraft, and some fabrication work.

This was at Chino in 2012. I don't know if I will ever see three together ever again in my lifetime.





Catching the fourth Zero I have seen fly in my lifetime at Oshkosh last year was magic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Great shots there guys!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Rogi (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow fantastic pictures     Thank you for sharing these with us


----------

